# Thumb Sucking & Confort blankets



## newbie2011 (Jun 23, 2011)

Im a adult thumb sucker and also have a comfort blanket.. their isn't much left of the blanket that 24 years old.. infact its about 5 percent of the size it originally was.. im quite upset and my blanket disappearing..

What am i going to do without my comfort blanket ... 

Opinions please !! x x


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Well I had a "little blankie" (That's what I called it.) until I was into my teens and I was sad when I gave it up. I still have it in my closet as a memento, so I still know it's there. My suggestion, either get a new one or find something else that comforts you


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm sorry...


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Lol sry this made me laugh


----------



## newbie2011 (Jun 23, 2011)

think ill request for this post to be deleted soon.. Don't worry i don't do this in company.. Im not that weird their are worse things i could do.. Lol


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

It's definitely hard to leave something that's brought you comfort or made you feel same for so long, and it's even harder when you've got an attachment to said object, but think of it as moving forward. Try to make a positive out of a negative. Despite the fact that you won't have your blanket anymore, you're still safe, you just don't have an object that you can physically say "When I have you, I'm okay." 

It will take time, but I think you'll be okay. It will be hard for the first few days or weeks because you're losing something that you've had for 24 years, but it'll be alright.


----------



## Z Bunny (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't feel too bad man, I'll be turning 30 in Nov and I still suck my middle finger. I've been doing it since early childhood and my dad tried everything he could think of from hot sauce to some nasty tasting stuff a doctor gave him, to try and get me to stop. Obviously nothing worked. I never do it in public but when I'm relaxed and in my own space it just happens naturally. It used to kind of bug me but now it doesn't bother me in the least and I don't even see it as an issue. 

As for the blanket, I would look for another one personally. I don't see anything wrong with having a comfort item as long as you don't develop some crippling dependency on it where you must have it at all time even in public. Everyone has something they take comfort in and you could do far far worse then a simple blanket. Check out some stores and browse around until one jumps out at you and feels right.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

My Cousin sucked his thumb up until age 23 in public then doctors put him on medication and he stopped. He has severe ADHD though.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

You should slowly start to phase in a new blanket. Maybe sew the old one on top of the new one.


----------



## newbie2011 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.. im sure its not everyone cup of tea.. but if we was all the same the world would be boring..


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a crocheted blanket one of my great-aunts knitted for me when I was a baby that's become my security blanket. I also have a bear that my father gave me when I was 14 and in the hospital (my brother destroyed nearly all of my favorite stuffed toys - mostly stuffed cats).

And I'll have you know that my blanket is perfectly clean, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't pay attention to the a-holes making fun of you. Tugwahquah, you're a 41 year old female? I'm surprised you're so insensitive.

I heard on Oprah once that adult thumb-sucking is more common than you'd think. As for the blanket, get a warm and comfy new one. I like the idea of sewing the old one on top. I don't exactly have a comfort blanket, but I do have a leftover childhood habit of wrapping a blanket around myself in the morning when I wake up and dragging it around the house with me when I'm at my parents' house. It feels warm and safe, since in the morning I wake up cold and... pyjama-clad


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

fanatic203 said:


> Don't pay attention to the a-holes making fun of you. Tugwahquah, you're a 41 year old female? I'm surprised you're so insensitive.


:ditto

I'm not into thumb sucking, but my parents always say I behave like a 3-year old in certain matters. I still play with a toy elephant I had when I was 8-years old.:b
I don't care what others think.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

fanatic203 said:


> I heard on Oprah once that adult thumb-sucking is more common than you'd think.


I suck my thumb.


----------



## Clairelyse (Sep 14, 2012)

lol I'm 21 and I still suck my thumb, I stopped for a few years in my late teens and my parents had forcibly removed my blanket when I was around 12-13 but once I was out on my own I started to notice myself reverting back. I'm not ashamed of it, it's something that comforts me and helps me relax especially when I'm really stressed. Never be ashamed of something that makes you feel happy and isn't hurting anyone.

By the way, people who come on a support group forum and belittle others or make fun of them for personal issues are completely insensitive and have no business being allowed to comment on other peoples life choices.


----------



## Nonie (Jul 31, 2013)

*dear newbie2011*

hi there - I was interested to read your post, because I am an adult thumb sucker too ;-) and I have had a blanky all my life, right from being a baby. It has had several iterations over the years, due to wear and tear etc... once I dropped it on our heater and burnt it when I was a kid - that was traumatic for me haha! Like you though, my blanky got very very very small at certain phases in it's long and arduous life, to the point it was just a two inch by six inch piece of fluff ! I figured out at some stage that I could make a new one, by fixing the old one onto a new piece of cloth or something, and then wait for the nice smells to migrate onto the new one (don't laugh)  Recently, I lost my blanky at the shops somewhere - because it was so small of course, ....yet again after another 20 or so faithful years of life,... and I had to go cold turkey this time as a result, worst luck, with a completely new blanky. I just got a hand towel that smelled okay from being used a bit, and put it into training. I made sure it was a good size, and then I tied it to my carry bag so I wouldn't lose it. I have some tips for you, if you need any that is, on how to speed up the process of breaking a new blanky in. I'm guessing you already know this stuff, but if not, feel free to get in contact with me anytime. And if anyone tries to tell you that you should go through your life without the blanky, and look for comfort and safety elsewhere, you have my permission to tell them to go and... $#**&# !!! Or, tell them you'll give up your blanky when they give up their favourite pastime or thing they love, whether it be smoking cigarettes, coffee, chocolate/cakes/ lollies, wearing piles of makeup, getting their nails manicured or their hair dyed and styled ad infinitum, buying expensive clothing or jewelry - well, you name it, and you know what I mean ! By the way, my blanky has a name which I won't mention because it's probably not something anyone wants to know about me and my strange habits, but it kinda sounds good to me. Well, I hope things are going good for you, and I'd sure like to chat more if you feel like it. All the best to everyone here, and thank you for the opportunity to join in on this forum.... best wishes, Nonie


----------



## Nonie (Jul 31, 2013)

*me again newbie*

oh, I forgot to mention that I'm 48 years of age, so I kinda figured that I could have worse habits by now, apart from carrying an old bit of rag about with me. ... thanks


----------

